# Nach 2 Stellen automatisch ein Doppelpunkt?



## andy1337 (28. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Visual Basic 6...

Ich habe mir ein Programm geschrieben, wo aber in einer TextBox automatisch ein Doppelpunkt eingefügt werden soll, nachdem man 2 Ziffern eingetragen hat...ect.... z.b. so: 12:40:00
(man tippt aber nur 12 40 und 00 in die txtBox)

Dass man die Doppelpunkte nicht schreiben brauch... Kann mir jemand helfen?


mfg andy


----------



## lexz (28. August 2006)

Würd ich auch sehr gerne wissen,

denke könnte so funktionieren das man einen after-ereignis(lost-focus oda so was) steuert, das diese dann die Zahl durchgeht und nach jeder 2. Stelle nen ":" setzt. 

Oder vllt
bei einer Eingabe > 2 : setzen, aber denke nicht das das so funktionieren würde...naja habe keine Zeit das auszuprobieren, deshalb hoff ich dann mal auf baldige antwort


----------



## andy1337 (28. August 2006)

Ok ich habs raus ^^ aber keine zeit zu posten sry.. Wer den code haben will, pn an mich, icq: 280826180, e-Mail: freestyler666@hotmail.de oder mich in MSN anschreiben^^ (adresse: freestyler666@hotmail.de)

by3


----------



## Nirraven (29. August 2006)

Mal ganz auf die schnelle gesagt, 

```
Private Sub TextBox1_Change()
If Len(TextBox1) = 2 Or Len(TextBox1) = 5 Then TextBox1 = TextBox1 & ":"
End Sub
```

Das funktioniert eigentlich


----------



## schachmat (30. August 2006)

Mit der "Masked Textbox" geht das ganz einfach: da kann man ein Format festlegen (z.B. 00:00:00 wobei 0 eine Ziffer ist und der Doppelpunkt eben ein Doppelpunkt), und er hat dann die Doppelpunkte immer drin. Schaut euch mal die Zeiteinstellung unter Windows an, da ist auch so ein Feld


----------



## Shakie (30. August 2006)

Die Masked Textbox kenne ich gar nicht. Wo hast du die her?


----------



## schachmat (30. August 2006)

Bei VB6 muss man die erst einbinden. Ist glaub ich unter "Microsoft Windows Common Controls sonstnochirgendeineversionundrevisionundsoweiter...." Einfach alle von denen mal durchsuchen. Bei VB2005 ist die glaub ich schon unter den Standarts dabei...


----------



## Shakie (30. August 2006)

Ich hab sie leider nicht gefunden. Kannst du nochmal nachschauen wie das Ding genau heißt?


----------



## schachmat (30. August 2006)

War doch wo anders:
Projekt->Komponenten (Steuerelemente) -> Microsoft Masked Edit Controll 6.0 ankreuzen.

musst als Maske dann aber "##:##:##" eingeben, da der # als Ziffer hat.


----------

